# BCS: Working too much



## Bosta

How would you say?

- He is working too much, he looks tired.

My effort =

- Previše radi, umorno izgleda

Thanks


----------



## Orlin

Bosta said:


> How would you say?
> 
> - He is working too much, he looks tired.
> 
> My effort =
> 
> - Previše radi, umorno izgleda
> 
> Thanks


 
It is correct at least to me but doesn't sound good in my opinion. I'd say "On previše radi i izgleda umoran". There was an old thread about using an adjective or an adverb in such constructions: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1642245.


----------



## DenisBiH

Bosta said:


> How would you say?
> 
> - He is working too much, he looks tired.
> 
> My effort =
> 
> - Previše radi, umorno izgleda
> 
> Thanks




Your effort is quite alright, except that I'd maybe invert the last two words. 

_Previše radi, izgleda umorno._

As for Orlin's translation, it's also good (but I'm not sure about using adjective rather than adverb in this case). Yours is more conversational style in my opinion.


----------



## natasha2000

Bosta said:


> How would you say?
> 
> - He is working too much, he looks tired.
> 
> My effort =
> 
> - Previše radi, umorno izgleda
> 
> Thanks



I see it quite natural, maybe just to invert the word order in the second part, izgleda umorno, instead of umorno izgleda. I think that this would be the correct one: verb followed by an adverb, but your translation is also quite good.

I wouldn't put adjective after the verb. It can be correct, but not always. As a matter of fact, here's a discussion on this subject.


----------



## Orlin

Mislim da, ako koristimo prilog, bolje je staviti ličnu zamenicu "on" - inače može da se pojavi problem da li "on" ili "ona" previše radi u nekim kontekstima.


----------



## natasha2000

Orlin said:


> Mislim da, ako koristimo prilog, bolje je staviti ličnu zamenicu "on" - inače može da se pojavi problem da li "on" ili "ona" previše radi u nekim kontekstima.



Ne mora da znači. Obično se iz konteksta vidi. U srpskom se vrlo retko koriste zamenice, osim kad se želi istaći osoba na koju se odnosi. Jeste da ovako izdvojeno samo za sebe donosi i nedoumicu da li se radi o njoj ili njemu, ali takve rečenice opet, retko kad stoje van konteksta koji uvek rešava tu dilemu...

A, ako bismo i stavljali zamenicu, konkretno u ovom primeru bolje stoji uz prvi deo rečenice:

On mnogo radi, izgleda umorno.


----------



## Bosta

Yes, I didn't use 'on' as it's part of a conversation about a particular person and we already are clear who we are talking about.

My main concern was is it better to say izgleda umorno or umorno izgleda. I find it hard to know in these cases and you have all answered my question perfectly thank you.


----------



## Duya

Bosta said:


> My main concern was is it better to say izgleda umorno or umorno izgleda.



If you had the nerve to read the thread about "izgleda+adjective/adverb", (ah, just now I realized you were the original poster there  ) you would see that it is a fine point where even native speakers disagree. 

Compare with English "seem" or "look", which wants an adjective complement:

_He seems tired(adj)_.

However, BCS _izgleda_ is rather peculiar. It prefers an adverb (_umorno_) here, but semantically it is really an adjective: it describes the looks of the person, not the means of performing the action. Thus, it more naturally comes after the verb (although the word order is free), because the following two structures are very similar in meaning:

_On je umoran_(adj).
_On izgleda umorno_(adv).

In other situations (where the adverb is "real"), unmarked word order is usually adverb-verb. Compare:

_On umorno stoji_.
_He is standing tiredly_.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya, vrlo interesantna analiza u vezi reda riječi.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Compare with English "seem" or "look", which wants an adjective complement:
> 
> _He seems tired(adj)_.
> 
> However, BCS _izgleda_ is rather peculiar. It prefers an adverb (_umorno_) here, but semantically it is really an adjective: it describes the looks of the person, not the means of performing the action. Thus, it more naturally comes after the verb (although the word order is free), because the following two structures are very similar in meaning:
> 
> _On je umoran_(adj).
> _On izgleda umorno_(adv).
> 
> In other situations (where the adverb is "real"), unmarked word order is usually adverb-verb. Compare:
> 
> _On umorno stoji_.
> _He is standing tiredly_.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit.


 
Mislim da je sve to neka osobina BCS jezika - u drugim jezicima se često koriste pridevi umesto priloga u takvim konstrukcijama - npr.:
Bugarski: Той изглежда *уморен*.
Ruski: Он выглядит *усталым*. (Može da ima grešaka u tom primeru.)
Takođe čini mi se da je sasvim nemoguće zameniti prideve prilozima u primerima koje sam naveo gore (Npr. Той изглежда уморено.)


----------



## DenisBiH

Orlin said:


> Mislim da je sve to neka osobina BCS jezika - u drugim jezicima se često koriste pridevi umesto priloga u takvim konstrukcijama - npr.:
> Bugarski: Той изглежда *уморен*.
> Ruski: Он выглядит *усталым*. (Može da ima grešaka u tom primeru.)
> Takođe čini mi se da je sasvim nemoguće zameniti prideve prilozima u primerima koje sam naveo gore (Npr. Той изглежда уморено.)




Orline, je li ovo instrumental (ili nešto slično) u ruskom primjeru?


----------



## Bosta

Yes, in Russian it is the instrumental to indicate a temporary state.

To compare to to another Slavonic language, I believe in Czech too the  phrase  'looks, appears' (vypadá) can be followed by adverb
eg vypadá dobře - vypadá unaveně although I think an adjective is also acceptable vypadá dobrý - vypadá unavený.

Sorry, I didn't mean to re-start this thread!


----------



## DenisBiH

Thanks, Bosta.


----------

